# Buying a Puppy???Questions to Ask Breeders



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

If you are thinking of buying a Vizsla puppy here is a list of question you might consider asking a prospective breeder when you interview them.

This list is from the Hungarian Vizsla Organisation in the UK - I thought it was very comprehensive and a good starting point, so I hope those of you who are looking for a puppy will find it useful.


http://www.vizsla.org.uk/pdfs/breeder_questions.pdf


----------



## loresonde (May 18, 2012)

This is good information, Thanks!


----------

